# Sheffield Courtrooms + Cells - March 2013 *Pic Heavy*



## sonyes (Apr 2, 2013)

*This was the 1st 'hit' on a great day in great company, if a little cold!! Brrrr.
Tackled with PROJ3CTM4YH3M, Lowri, Scott and Peterc4.

Lovely place, really wanted to do it justice, hence hanging back with the report  Hope the pics don't disappoint 

History 'lifted' from Wikipedia 

The building was commissioned to replace Sheffield's first town hall, which had opened in 1700 to a design by William Renny. This first structure stood by the parish church, on a site with little prospect for extension.

The Old Town Hall was built in 1807–8 by Charles Watson, and was designed to house not only the Town Trustees but also the Petty and Quarter Sessions. The initial building was a five-bay structure fronting Castle Street, but it was extended in 1833 and again in 1866 by William Flockton (1804-1864) of Sheffield and his partner for the project, Abbott; the most prominent feature was the new central clock tower over a new main entrance that reoriented the building to Waingate. At the same time, the building's courtrooms were linked by underground passages to the neighbouring Sheffield Police Offices.

The first Town Council was elected in 1843 and took over the lease of the Town Trustees' hall in 1866. The following year, the building was extensively renovated, with a clock tower designed by Flockton & Abbott being added.

By the 1890s, the building had again become too small, and the current Sheffield Town Hall was built further south. The Old Town Hall was again extended in 1896-7, by the renamed Flockton, Gibbs & Flockton, and became Sheffield Crown Court and Sheffield High Court. In the 1990s, these courts moved to new premises, and since at least 1997 to present, the building remains disused.

In 2007, it was named by the Victorian Society as one of their top ten buildings most at-risk.

Well on with the show.​



{Sheffield Courts}009 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}014 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}016 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}020 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}027 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}059 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}035 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}032 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}007 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}002 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}005 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}019 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}022 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}025 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}040 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}043 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}011 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}054 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}055 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}057 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}046 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}068 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}060 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}064 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Sheffield Courts}070 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed ​*


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2013)

Fantastic pics sir!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 2, 2013)

Brilliant report.


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well done mate external is a belter, light bulb aswell


----------



## sonyes (Apr 2, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> Well done mate external is a belter, light bulb aswell



Cheers bud, got a belter of the bulb which we backlit with the red torch......thought it may look a bit 'tacky' on here though


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 3, 2013)

sonyes said:


> Cheers bud, got a belter of the bulb which we backlit with the red torch......thought it may look a bit 'tacky' on here though



Nah, post it anyway


----------



## shatners (Apr 3, 2013)

The reflection shots lovely mate... well done


----------



## sonyes (Apr 3, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Nah, post it anyway



Don't be too harsh  




{Sheffield Courts}048 by Image-inthis, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 3, 2013)

Amazing pics, Love this place!
Thanks..


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 3, 2013)

What stunning pix! That place is truly stunning. I was chatting about it only a few days ago and I really do need to go and do it! You sod!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 3, 2013)

So much to see at this site,superb photos.


----------



## sonyes (Apr 3, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> What stunning pix! That place is truly stunning. I was chatting about it only a few days ago and I really do need to go and do it! You sod!



Thanks bud, and yes you do, you'd love it, defo your kind of thing I think.


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow real nice is that!! Good one


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic shots! really got to see this place! Great report


----------



## Wilbo (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow great pictures for a great building


----------



## sonyes (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheers guys!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 3, 2013)

Ace pix. "Really wanted to do it justice". Lol


----------



## sparky. (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic set of pictures


----------



## sonyes (Apr 4, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Ace pix. "Really wanted to do it justice". Lol



Thanks 

......so many available puns!


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellend report, thanks for sharing may have to get myself down here its only down the road from me too


----------



## sonyes (Apr 5, 2013)

demon-pap said:


> Excellend report, thanks for sharing may have to get myself down here its only down the road from me too



Get yourself down bud, it's quality!


----------



## MCrosbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Love this place, nice set as well


----------



## alk3ste (Apr 5, 2013)

Proper nice photos! Top quality!


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 6, 2013)

Stunning pics and place, thanks!


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Some of, if not THE BEST shots i have seen from here!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 6, 2013)

Cracking work mate I'm With Zero on this one by far some of the best I've seen from here  Clock face in the window came out surprisingly well


----------



## sonyes (Apr 6, 2013)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Cracking work mate I'm With Zero on this one by far some of the best I've seen from here  Clock face in the window came out surprisingly well



Wow....cheers pal, means a lot coming from you pal!!!  And thanks to you for the idea re: the reflection shot...quite pleased too. 



ZerO81 said:


> Some of, if not THE BEST shots i have seen from here!



Again wow....thank you very much for the great feedback, really does mean a lot


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 24, 2013)

lovely shots


----------



## sonyes (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated.


----------



## moorebag (Apr 25, 2013)

some amazing pics there. i have to get myself there


----------



## sweet pea (Apr 26, 2013)

i need to get here!!!


----------



## sonyes (Apr 27, 2013)

moorebag said:


> some amazing pics there. i have to get myself there






sweet pea said:


> i need to get here!!!




Thanks, and it would be 'criminal' not to!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow some fantastic pictures blown away by them


----------



## sonyes (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucky Pants said:


> Wow some fantastic pictures blown away by them



:notworthy: Cheers bud, lovely place.


----------



## st33ly (Jun 7, 2013)

You couldn't have shot this place any better! Love all those pics


----------



## alex76 (Jun 8, 2013)

I really want to do this one herd access is a bitch though :-/


----------

